# ~Opinions Please~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

As some of you know it was Chanel's birthday yesterday.
This year I started a new tradition...instead of getting
a gift for her, I got a gift for one of her doggie friends
here on CP. I thought it would be fun to spoil a friend
in the name of our birthday celebration. I figured I'd do
this for each one of my pups birthdays, so 4 times per
year. I love giving gifts for no reason, but when funds 
are tight it's hard to justify to hubby, but this way it's
more than justified I think, hehe! :coolwink: It's in the name
of Chanel's birthday after all! I had this beautiful(I think)
collar custom made just for this doggie, great quality
leather with swarovski crystals. I love it, but now that
it is made and on its' way to our friend I'm starting to
worry if I made a good choice...and want to know what 
you all think of it? It's for a black pooch with tan markings. 
Do you think it will look nice on an almost all black dog? 









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


To keep this thread relevant to Chi pictures, here's little Bella. :love2:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it is really pretty. I usually put bright colours on my black/tan dog, red being my absolute favourite for him. Might be because he is a boy though.
I just draped some pink and lilac ribbons on him, and I think the colours work well on black/tan. (Harley is unimpressed though!)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It's adorable and what a kind and sweet sentiment. LS you are always thinking of others. Don't forget to spoil yourself as well.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it is beautiful LS!

You are so sweet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Skyismybabychi (Jun 19, 2013)

Definitely gorgeous!!! Think it will look divine on Black and Tan  lovely idea too x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for your input girls, makes me feel more confident in my choice! 
I'm such a worrying mess! I over-think everything.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous! Those colors are beautiful on a black chi


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes! It is a great idea.

We donate to dogs in need in honor of our girl's birthdays rather than buy them gifts. They do not need one single thing. Seems we always know of a rescued, previously neglected, dog or a friend who is caring for dogs in a foster type situation.

Food, treats, beds blankets and bowls have typically been our gifts of choice. We buy and send things based on the specific need, of course.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Skyismybabychi said:


> Definitely gorgeous!!! Think it will look divine on Black and Tan  lovely idea too x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Thank you! I thought I'd mention the idea in case someone else catches on too.
I think most of us spoil our pups all year long, so come birthday time why not
spoil a buddy of theirs instead. I do this for my own birthday, but the pet
birthdays are so much more fun, choosing little cutesy things for pups, good
times.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I think it is really pretty. I usually put bright colours on my black/tan dog, red being my absolute favourite for him. Might be because he is a boy though.
> I just draped some pink and lilac ribbons on him, and I think the colours work well on black/tan. (Harley is unimpressed though!)



Oh you are the best! Thank you! That is actually very helpful. 
I actually wished I had something lilac to try on Benji, so I could see how the
contrast looks, but I don't, and this collar never touched my hands, so I guess
that's why I was worried. If Harley looks handsome in lilac than so will our little
doggie friend too! Big kiss to Harley for being such a trooper! lol


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Yes! It is a great idea.
> 
> We donate to dogs in need in honor of our girl's birthdays rather than buy them gifts. They do not need one single thing. Seems we always know of a rescued, previously neglected, dog or a friend who is caring for dogs in a foster type situation.
> 
> Food, treats, beds blankets and bowls have typically been our gifts of choice. We buy and send things based on the specific need, of course.


My Pet Store has a box where you can donate healthy food and treats to a rescue or shelter so once a month we rotate cat vs dog and pick up a few things to donate.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Great idea LS,what a nice thought.Yes we have a box in our local store that you donate food for local rescues,it's always full thank goodness


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Yes! It is a great idea.
> 
> We donate to dogs in need in honor of our girl's birthdays rather than buy them gifts. They do not need one single thing. Seems we always know of a rescued, previously neglected, dog or a friend who is caring for dogs in a foster type situation.
> 
> Food, treats, beds blankets and bowls have typically been our gifts of choice. We buy and send things based on the specific need, of course.



Karen that is great! Absolutely super! :thumbright:
Since we rescue I buy a lot of treats, toys, beds, harnesses, etc in bulk,
so we have more than enough for future rescues coming in and plenty left
over to give to local shelters, they are always so grateful. What's cool is
we live near a big shelter, and the volunteers walk the dogs right in front 
of our window, I love seeing a dog being walked with one of our toys in his
mouth, or on our leash, it feels good knowing they actually use the stuff.
Shelters & rescues are very grateful for household items too, cleaning
supplies, pens, paper, etc., so for anyone else interested there are tons of
things that can be useful other than the typical dog supplies.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Girl this does not surprise me at all, you are such a sweet person! Always thinking of others before yourself. I think it's a wonderful idea! It's rare to find people like you LS, are truly one of a kind!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is a quick not very good photo crop of what it would look like on BG LOL That way you can see how that color works on a tri color



See you did an awesome job for any cute pup


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to add that the collar is gorgeous! The recipient is one lucky girl, around the collar makes beautiful pieces!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Girl this does not surprise me at all, you are such a sweet person! Always thinking of others before yourself. I think it's a wonderful idea! It's rare to find people like you LS, are truly one of a kind!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Hey love muffin! Where have you been, I miss you! 
Cut the compliments, I'm really horrible at receiving them. 
Thank you my darling, you are too nice. :love2: You know
how fond I am of you me love! :coolwink:








Huly said:


> Here is a quick not very good photo crop of what it would look like on BG LOL That way you can see how that color works on a tri color
> 
> 
> 
> See you did an awesome job for any cute pup



Wow haha you are too cool Christie! I can't believe you did that! Thank you! That is so nice. 

BG is so pretty. :love2:


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

It's beautiful! What a kind idea I love it!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Wow haha you are too cool Christie! I can't believe you did that! Thank you! That is so nice.
> 
> BG is so pretty. :love2:




NP it is pretty easy but it gives you an idea of what it will look like and eases your mind


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

What a beautiful collar, I think it would look stunning on any dog!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful and so very thoughtful! You are so kind


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Gorgeous! You are such a thoughtful person  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

LS, you never cease to amaze me......... What a beautiful idea.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You ladies are far too kind. And I'm happy you all like the collar, it definitely 
put my mind at ease. I need to stop worrying so much over little details.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Absolutely...there is some little chi that is going to look fab pretty soon ! so thoughtful of you LS


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

It's beautiful LS! It would look great on a black dog, and any other dog!  Very sweet of you to spoil a doggie friend!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yay so glad you girls approve! 

Now is the part I'm very bad at...the waiting! This is fun though!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Love Huly's photo cropped picture! I love the collar and I think it would look great on a nearly all black dog. Definitely a sweet gesture LS!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Love Huly's photo cropped picture!
> 
> I love the collar and I think it would look great on a nearly all black dog. Definitely a sweet gesture LS!





You are right BG looks great in it, but I bet she'll look even better in something red... :coolwink:


Thanks! I'm so excited for the secret pup to get it! I'm sooooo impatient. Feels like Christmas!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

What a sweet idea! If we celebrated Birthdays I would probably try to do the same thing. I think it would look great! I currently have 3 black and tans (Izzie technically is) and I think that collar would look great on all of them.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> What a sweet idea! If we celebrated Birthdays I would probably try to do the same thing. I think it would look great! I currently have 3 black and tans (Izzie technically is) and I think that collar would look great on all of them.



Fun isn't it?! 

Thanks for your input, it's much appreciated. You know it's tougher to shop for a
friend than for yourself I find, worrying, questioning your choices, just because I
think it's lovely doesn't mean she will, right. But I definitely feel confident in my
choice now that you & girls gave such positive feedback. It's nice to have so
many girls around to help out with girly things, lol. 






Just a quick message to those interested...I've been getting private message
questions about where this collar is from, and in case anyone else viewing is
interested it is from a company called "Around The Collar". They make everything
custom made, they have a HUGE variety of ideas for you to choose from. It's
all genuine leather with real Swarovski stones. Definitely well made, the kind
of collar that'll last your dog a lifetime. We've had Bella's forever and it's as
strong and pretty as ever, I'm very happy with this company which is why I
chose it for this special friend also.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

LS you are always thinking of others! The people who surround you are truly blessed with knowing you! The collar is going to be stunning! It's very pretty!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

LS, I love the idea of doing for others, whether it's a special friend or less fortunate animals, in honor of your pets on their birthdays. I really don't buy Lulu much because she doesn't like clothes, doesn't wear collars, and doesn't need but the few harnesses she already has, but I love the idea of contributing to a local no-kill shelter or animal society in her honor. Thanks, my friend!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Cindy & Tina, thank you ladies, you girls are really sweet. I'm glad you 
both like the collar and the idea. My boys' birthdays are next, in December, 
I'm already thinking of gift ideas for friends's pups, this is just too much fun.

Wow I just realized my boys will be turning 5! Time really flies, unbelievable.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I missed this thread! I was always hesitant to buy Odie anything that was pink because I thought it wouldn't look good against her colouring, but then I saw Zorana's Meemers dressed in pink and I think it looks great. Black goes with everything! What a lucky dog to receive such a nice gift from you and Chanel. That's such a great idea for her birthday. Can't wait to see pics of the lucky pup wearing it!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmm...so you like it Krystal?  That's good to know my friend. 


...very good to know


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Anything bright looks good on our chis but you can't see camo on ours lol lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> Anything bright looks good on our chis but you can't see camo on ours lol lol



You know, I have a camo Puppia for Benji, and it's not bad since the chest part
of the harness is quite large, but that same harness definitely stands out more
on Rocky's red coat. I love camo for boys, so I still buy it...and besides my guys
are hunters, so if they are "blending" with nature it's a bonus, lol.

Did you see our camo hoodies? Cute no? They are so warm, fleece lined.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

...and our camo Puppia harnesses...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are awesome! I have a Puppia camo step in vest harness for Sonny and it blends right in LOL


----------



## Gemma (Apr 8, 2012)

what a beautiful idea, I think it's gorgeous & would really stand out on black & tan colouring x


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> Those are awesome! I have a Puppia camo step in vest harness for Sonny and it blends right in LOL


LOL, that's too funny. 
Talking about Puppia, I found the red leash I told you about, turns out it's
only 4 feet long. Do you still want it? It's red, so should look good with the
apple BB harness, and if I remember correctly you have a red Puppia vest
too, no?






Gemma said:


> what a beautiful idea, I think it's gorgeous & would really stand out on black & tan colouring x


Glad you think so Gemma, thank you!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Muahahaha, I GOT YOU Krystal! :smilebox: :cheer: :blob8:

You had no idea it was for you, did you? Hehe! :coolwink:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Muahahaha, I GOT YOU Krystal! :smilebox: :cheer: :blob8:
> 
> You had no idea it was for you, did you? Hehe! :coolwink:


You little stinker! You totally surprised me.


----------

